# Platte mit Garnelen



## murgtäler (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
 hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Garnelen auf Plattfische in der
 Ostsee?
 Wir sind im Mai wieder auf Langeland und wollen es vom Boot
 aus mal mit Garnelen auf Schollen probieren 

 Da jeder weiß was Wattwürmer u. Ringler kosten käme man
 hier günstiger weg.
 Konnte letztes Jahr auf LL auch die Hornhechte mit Garnelen   
 überlisten. 
 Also schreibt eure Erfahrungen ich denke auch ander wären 
 froh über günstigere Alternativen.|bla:

 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Platte mit Garnelen*

Sicher fängst du auf "Krabben"/Garnelen auch die eine oder andere Platte, aber wenn du effektiv fischen willst, das heißt, auch ordentlich Flachmänner fangen, dann kommst du um Watt- oder Seeringelwürmer nicht herum. Der Beste "Notköder" sind immer noch Heringsfetzen. Heringe bekommst du für kleines Geld bei jedem Fischhöker. 1 Hering=10 Platte, wenn´s gut läuft. Noch besser sind Fetzen vom Horni, die halten viel besser. Und wenn du den ultimativen Köder suchst, um Große Butt´s zu fangen: Sandaale! Die sind aber nicht leicht zu bekommen, bieten jedoch echte Chancen, mal einen Steinbutt zu erwischen!

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## murgtäler (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Platte mit Garnelen*

Hallo Brassenwürger,

 danke für deine Tips Hornhechte ist auch eine gute
 Alternative.
 Vor Jahren war ich mal an der Nordsee da kam gerade
 so ein Krabbenkutter rein natürlich ein paar kilo gekauft
 sind echt lecker so frisch, natürlich auch gleich an den Haken
 gemacht und im Hafen von Cukshafen ausprobiert habe in 
 kurzer Zeit 20 Schollen gefangen u. jede Menge Wollhand-
 krabben. Deshalb kam mir die Idee ob es auch in der Ostsee
 klappt.  
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## schwedenklausi (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Platte mit Garnelen*

Garnelen sind ein Top Köder. Aber unbedingt schälen und halbieren.
schwedenklausi


----------



## Seatrout64 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Platte mit Garnelen*

Moin, moin,

als Alternative sind auch die tiefgefrorenen Garnelen aus den Supermarkt zu empfehlen.#6

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Bier (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Platte mit Garnelen*



Seatrout64 schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> als Alternative sind auch die tiefgefrorenen Garnelen aus den Supermarkt zu empfehlen.#6
> 
> ...



na holla! da muss man aber tief in die tasche greifen


----------



## schwedenklausi (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Platte mit Garnelen*

Das Kilo ungeschält bei einem Schwedischen Möbelhaus : 4.50 € 
schwedenklausi


----------



## schwerinchris (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Platte mit Garnelen*

Hi, 

hatten vor 2 Jahren am Rekefjord gemietet und da einige windige Tage nicht rausfahren können.
Forfächer hatten nicht gereicht für 8 Mann da hab ich mich also
einen Vormittag hingesetzt und welche selbst gebaut.
In der felsigen Gegend is nix mit Wattis oder Ringlern, also ab
in den Supermarkt und Reker in der Plastikschale gekauft.
Die schwimmen in solch trüber Brühe:q
War ein Topköder und hat und uns gutes angeln beschehrt.
Die Platten bissen allerdings am Tage.
Sowie die Sonne weg war,#h wars auch mit den Platten aus.
Haben uns immer schön langsam übern Fjord driften lassen.
Kann mir mal einer sagen wieso die bei uns erst immer zum Sonnenuntergang kommen und dort aber nur tagsüber gebissen haben?


----------



## lille pojken (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Platte mit Garnelen*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> Das Kilo ungeschält bei einem Schwedischen Möbelhaus : 4.50 €
> schwedenklausi


 
Nicht gerade die aber auch aus der Tuette kaufe ich die und fange damit Plattfische in und um Åhus nur geil und besser als jeder Wurm weiss aber nicht wodran das liegt!!!


----------



## plüschohr (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Platte mit Garnelen*

Hallo ich habs auch schon mit garnelen aus dem supermarkt ausprobiert, undzwar in boltenhagen von der seebrücke. ja und ich muß sagen , es hat ganz gut geklappt. waren keine massenfänge, aber wir hatten auch flaches wasser und ablandigen wind, und trotzdem gingen uns so einige butts an den haken. und nebenbei kann man herlich von diesen garnelen einige wegfuttern.


----------



## wasser-ralf (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Platte mit Garnelen*

@murgtäler - 





> Da jeder weiß was Wattwürmer u. Ringler kosten käme man
> hier günstiger weg.


- versuch's doch mal mit selber plümpern, bei entsprechenden Wasser- und Wetterbedingungen findet man sie auf jeder Sandbank, auch auf LL, und billiger geht es nun wirklich nicht.
Lg Ralf


----------



## murgtäler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Platte mit Garnelen*

Hallo#h  
 danke für eure Beiträge.
 Also Garnelen gehen auf jedenfall mit. 
 Werde Berichten ob wir damit Erfolg auf Platte hatten.

 Mfg murgtäler


----------

